# Help please. Plants not doing to well.



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, 
Im running a 55 gal tank with 54 watts of T5HO and Flourish substrate. Fish load 4 3" Clown Loaches and 25-30 Baby mollies.
The tank has been set up for 4 months.

Parameters:
Temp: 79
PH 7.4
GH 60ppm
KH 30ppm
Iron less than .1
Phosphate 2ppm
Nitrate 40-60ppm
Dosing PPS pro and 10ml of excel daily.
(These values are after a 30% water change)
Weekly 30-40% water changes.

For plants I have Cabomba, Java Fern, Moneywort, Cryptocoryne, Amazon Sword, Jungle Val etc...
Lately the Amazon Sword (3 plants) has been thinning out, browning and dying. My Cabomba yellowed a bit but is still growing. Just a little slower. All other plants seem to be OK. I have also developed some hair algae and green spot algae. I suspect the higher nitrates may be due to the fish load which I can fix easily enough. Looking for some help to what may be the issue. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How often do you dose fertilizers?
Is your T5HO single bulb or dual bulb?


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> How often do you dose fertilizers?
> Is your T5HO single bulb or dual bulb?


I have a dual bulb fixture but only running a single 54 watt.
PPS Pro is a daily dosage.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How long have you've had the cabomba for?
How long do you have your lights on?

Since I see that the nitrate levels are at 40-60ppm, I'm assuming you're dosing after water changes. There maybe a lack of nutrients for the plants during the tail-end of the week.

Green spot algae probable caused by excess photoperiod. 
Melting cabomba due to lack of nitrate.
Amazon sword lacking nutrient, perhaps provide some root tabs as the plant is a heavy root feeder.

From a quick google, it appears that the cabombo likes to be in softer water (ph below 7). It's a high water column nitrate feeding plant which MAY be the cause for the lack of nutrient available for the sword plant. This is just my take on what MAY be going on. I'll let others add their input.
http://www.fishandtips.com/displaydb.php?ID=46


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> How long have you've had the cabomba for?
> How long do you have your lights on?
> 
> Since I see that the nitrate levels are at 40-60ppm, I'm assuming you're dosing after water changes. There maybe a lack of nutrients for the plants during the tail-end of the week.


Sorry, should have been more specific. The photo period is 2 x 5 hr shifts with 1.5 hrs in between. The nitrates are 40-60 after water change and 60-80 at the end of the week.

I have had the Cabomba since day one and its been growing like crazy until now.


----------

